# I'll take "Awesome" for 200, Alex



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This weekend Fisher's son "Puzzle" finished his Canadian CD with scores of 199, 199.5 and 200!
Puzzle is the THIRD Fisher puppy to have a 200 score in obedience, which, I don't know how you'd ever track those stats but that must be some kind of record. 
You can see Puzzle's 200 run here:





And his pedigree here:
Pedigree: Can CH SR Zaniri's Piece By Piece Can CD JH WCX; Am WCX

His owner Leanne is some kind of trainer -- the sky's the limit for them.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That was so much fun to watch. I loved how excited he was and when he took of her number arm band thing. Fisher is passing on some good genes!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!
What great teamwork....you must be so proud!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome job Puzzle....he should get top scores for being so handsome too!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That IS awesome! Fabulous pic on his pedigree<: 

She must be a great trainer, but I can see from his pedigree that he has a LOT of smart dogs behind him. Great breeding. 

ETA - I just saw the video and wondered a little... was he forging a little?


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

That was amazing!!! Such an exuberant Golden, and so very well trained! Awesome video...I smiled through the whole thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

Those scores are "awesome"!!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

That was great! I loved that he yawned at the end.... Like.. "this is a piece of cake".


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work Puzzle!! I love how his tail doesn't stop wagging the entire time. What a joy to watch. =)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to both of your well done. The video was fun to watch.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Annie, You must be proud! Congrats on the grandpup's accomplishment. Those are some very nice scores!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So fun to watch!! That is one dog who clearly LOVES what he does.  Glad to see it, and sending out a huge congrats to Puzzle, his owner and his daddy Fisher too - great job!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like Leanne and Puzzle fit together just like a, you guessed it, a puzzle. :
I loved the theft of the armband and I recognize that "near" sit on the slow.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great begets Great! Way to go Puzzle, and congrats Papa Fisher you should be proud of your kids.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Puzzle,and great job Fishie!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok he deserves it - Awesome!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Puzzle is just my favorite, holy cow. Leanne lives in Calgary, so um, we are not exactly neighbors, but I got to meet them at the national in Colorado last year. Puzzle was so adorable in person, effervescent is a good adjective for him. He is a HOT ROD when it comes to field work too. We should all be so lucky. I'm happy he landed in good hands.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That was delightful. I love the way they party after each segment. Such teamwork and joy!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow what an amazing team! And go Fisher--pass those good genes on!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I would love to see Puzzle in person.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I saw Puzzle at the National in Colorado. Totally cool boy with a lovely, talented owner to train him. His recall outside on grass was even faster. Amazing how well he collects himself to get his front, and also how well he keeps his rear in line on his heeling. Congrats Anney and Fisher on such a talented pup, can't wait to see more of him (although I've watched his video's on her web site LOTS)!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Anney! I got to see Puzzle at the National as well. He was very fun to watch in Obedience and Field! I was also very impressed with how chill he was in his very short ex-pen! I think my dogs would have hopped right out!


----------

